#  Vorstellungen >   Bin nun wieder da! >

## i - Punkt

Hallo Leute,  
nun endlich habe ich die DURSTSTRECKE ohne INTERNET überstanden,*freu* .... und ich denke, daß ich erst mal viel zu lesen habe, ... immerhin ist es ein Jahr her, daß ich hier war!

----------


## urologiker

Tachschen! 
Bin eher neu hier on board und Mod der urologischen Sprechstunde. Schön, dass du wieder da bist, 
cheers, logiker

----------


## Falke

@i-punkt 
Hallo i-pünktchen schön das Du wieder zu uns zurück gefunden hast da ich ich doch glatt in den Keller und hole mir ein Fläschlein Weisherbst  
Du wirst schnell merken es hat sich einiges getan hier im Forum ein kommen und gehen ein ab und an wiedersehen mit anderen Nick's na ja ich schliße mich da nicht aus 
Aber alles in allem ist es schön auch Dich wieder hier zu sehen.
Schön das Du wieder online sein darfst und hie,r hoffe ich, wieder kräftig mitschreibst wie vor Deiner Zwangspause vom Netz. 
Grüßle aus dem größten Dorf Süddeutschlands
Sendet Dir Falke (Obelix1962, Thor, Klosterbruder und wie ich sonst noch hieß?)

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallo I-Punkt, 
auch einen lieben Gruß von mir an dich.... 
Gruß vom Schubser*

----------


## Brava

Hallo I- Punkt
Willkommen zurrück

----------


## lucy230279

hallo i-punkt, 
wir kennen uns auch noch nicht, als ich hier angefangen habe, warst du schon weg.
willkommen zurück :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Auch ich kenne dich hier noch nicht. Aber das wird sich vielleicht ändern.  
Auf jedenfall Willkommen zurück

----------


## Falke

@ all
da fällt mir doch gerade ein: 
Wer i-punkt nicht kennt hat einen Teil seines Lebens verpennt !

----------


## sun

Deshalb werden wir sie wohl jetzt kennen lernen.

----------


## Brava

Danke Falke dann hab ich wohl verpennt :shy_5new:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hey Falke, .... danke, .... oder muß ich jetzt im Boden versinken?  :shy_5new:  ... Warum hast Du denn so viele namen :Huh?: ? Reicht Dir einer nicht?  
Toll habe nun auch wieder mein Avatar!!! *jubel*

----------


## Falke

@i-punkt, 
Schön das Du Deinen Avatar wieder hast so bist Du zumindest gleich zu erkennen. 
Schöne Zeit wünsch ich Dir und viele viele Postings 
Gruß Falke

----------


## i - Punkt

@ Falke 
dankeschön, ... muß erst mal viel lesen, um wieder reinzukommen!Aber es wird!

----------


## Leonessa

i-Punkt! 
Du bist wieder da?
Das finde ich ja mal super!!! :bravo_2_cut: 
Habe schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet, dassman dich hier wieder sieht...
Freu mich total! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was soll man da zusagen?:
Ein ewiges Kommen und Gehen....   

> Hey Falke, .... danke, .... oder muß ich jetzt im Boden versinken?  ... *Warum hast Du denn so viele namen? Reicht Dir einer nicht?*  
> Toll habe nun auch wieder mein Avatar!!! *jubel*

 
Ich freu mich aber sehr (auch wenn ich mich wiederhole) das du wieder da bist... 
Viel (!) Spaß beim Postings lesen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Falke

@all 
Bei i-punkt sieht man wie auch bei all den anderen was dieses Forum von anderen unterscheidet.  *Wo man gute Freunde hat*  *kommt man gern wieder hin*, *den da fühlt man sich Zuhause
und man weis was einen erwartet.*   
Euer Falke

----------


## Patientenschubser

Jaja du hast jaaa sooo recht....  
weswegen du ja hier immer wieder.... 
Aber lassen wir das... 
Schubser    

> @all 
> Bei i-punkt sieht man wie auch bei all den anderen was dieses Forum von anderen unterscheidet.  *Wo man gute Freunde hat*  *kommt man gern wieder hin*, *den da fühlt man sich Zuhause
> und man weis was einen erwartet.*   
> Euer Falke

----------


## Falke

@Patientenschubser 
ist besser so !

----------

